# Mettre graveur dvd nec dans powermac g5



## Neobigfoot (11 Mars 2005)

Est il possible de mettre un graveur de dvd nec nd-3500A dans le powermac à la place du superdrive?
Paceque le superdrive grave que les dvd-r et en 8x, et sur l'apple store quand on enléve l'option superdrive et qu'on met lecteur combo basique ils enléve 100 euros sur le prix total du matos.
Et comme en plus j'ai un graveur nec qui traine chez moi j'aurai pu gagner 100 euros sur le prix de mon futur powermac.

Merci


----------



## calvin (11 Mars 2005)

oui c'est possible

et c'est ce que je compte faire si je prends le PM

parce que pour 50-60¤ maintenant on a un graveur plus rapide que le SD et en plus double couche


----------



## Neobigfoot (11 Mars 2005)

Tu est vraiment sur à 100%?
Il faut pas appliquer un patch ou un truc de le style?


----------



## Apca (11 Mars 2005)

Moi, j'ai pris un combo et y ai mis un Pionner 108 à la place. Aucun problème. Et si ton graveur n'est pas reconnu, tu peut utiliser patch burn je pense


----------

